# Uncomfortable with recommended toy finish



## OldWood (11 Oct 2013)

I've been looking at ToyMakingPlans.com. There's a video on making a child friendly finish which I'd like some confidence is now a recommended recipe - it's beeswax melted in 'mineral oil'. 

http://www.toymakingplans.com/website/h ... inish.html 

I'm not particularly up on finishes, but I'm not sure, based on current recommendations to avoid honey for very small children, that beeswax is regarded as suitable, nor does 'mineral oil' (whatever that is) give me a lot of confidence.

Any comments please

Rob


----------



## marcros (11 Oct 2013)

The current recommendation is to avoid honey for babies under 12 months due to the remote possibility of infant botulism. The same spores could be present in beeswax, although it is less likely to be eaten. Probably best avoided if the toys are to be used by under 12 monthers. Mineral oil is used on chopping boards and is a known laxative. It should be safe for toys but the criteria for testing will be different. Not sure if it has actually been tested.


----------



## Leif (11 Oct 2013)

Mineral oil is an ingredient of dried currents.


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2013)

Food Safe Oil from Chestnuts is a light grade Liquid Paraffin BP (Mineral oil)

The Safety Data Sheet should remove any doubts.


----------



## OldWood (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys - CHJ's post confirmed what I did wonder. 

I did go along to the local pharmacy some two years ago to get some medical paraffin as I was making rattles and was following the regime of sealing the wood with this before a child proof finish to combat the 6 month's old slobbers. Initially they wouldn't sell me it as it had been taken off the medical approved list, but there is nothing like saying you're using it for an arty pursuit to allow officialdom to be bypassed. I can't remember how much it cost but I'm sure it would have been cheaper than Chestnut.

The infant botulism is an interesting one as it is the spores that can get carried in the honey - all cellular matter is destroyed in honey by osmosis as the moisture level is so low - and can get established because the gut flora has not developed to address the botulism spores. As bees make wax by eating honey ( 10 lb of honey for 1 lb wax), I would have thought that there was a significant likelihood of the spores being present, but having said that it is also quite possible that the heat of the process kills the spores. The counter to that thought is that beeswax does melt at quite a low temperature and the spores will survive 100 degC. In fact I've just gone back to the video in the link I gave and the maximum temperature for making the polish is 150 deg *F*, so the spores will not be killed.

I think the outcome for me anyway is that this is not a safe finish for toys likely to be used or handled by babies and I will have to look for another. 

Rob


----------



## marcros (11 Oct 2013)

Oldwood,

Are you concerned generally about beeswax, or the finish for toys? The below is from the Chestnut website:

Q. Are the Chestnut Products' Spirit Stains safe for use on toys?

A. We have not had the Spirit Stains toy-tested as we have been advised that provided they are completely enclosed within a toy-tested finish it is not necessary for them to comply with these regulations. The following products from our range have been independently tested and passed the relevant part of the EN-71 Regulations:
Acrylic Lacquer
Acrylic Sanding Sealer (both types)
Cellulose Sanding Sealer (both types)
Hard Wax Oil
Melamine Lacquer
Melamine Gloss Lacquer
Finishing Oil
WoodWax 22 Clear
Shellac Sanding Sealer
Finishing Oil
Acrylic Gloss Lacquer
Acrylic Satin Lacquer

NB Foodsafe does not mean it is approved/suitable for toys, even though eating a litre of liquid parafin oil would probably do you no harm (it would keep you busy for a while).


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2013)

OldWood":1umiunkk said:


> ....... I did go along to the local pharmacy some two years ago to get some medical paraffin as I was making rattles and was following the regime of sealing the wood with this before a child proof finish to combat the 6 month's old slobbers. ....




I have several samples of Liquid Paraffin.
the only difference I can detect between the source/brands is in viscosity.

Chestnut light version is definitely thinner and penetrates quicker and dries off quicker.
IKEA SKYDD is slightly thicker,
Liquid paraffin BP with pharmacy own label is thickest and takes ages to dry off.


----------



## Shrubby (19 Oct 2013)

Mineral oil is a highly refined technical white oil it's used in lots of medicine and food (jelly sweets are coated in it) I have a bottle of 'tree spirit ' brand from a fancy cookware shop. For kids things I prefer Osmo polyx 3032. This states on the tin suitable for toys According to DIN EN71.3 fast to perspiration and saliva
Matt


----------



## DavidBolger (1 Nov 2013)

If you are making a finish even if from a approved formula, it would not be granted automatically as child safe. Variations in product sources such as beeswax (asian, english etc...) can effect the final dry film. Making a finish would require testing.

I would strongly recommend buying a finish that is approved safe for children (EN71 Part 3). Although this does not remove full blame from you, you would have some backup from the manufacturer should something *touch wood* goes wrong.


----------

